# i'm going to be like zyzz



## awfulness (Jul 13, 2009)

i'm going to be like this guy. i'm going to work out hard for 1 year, then use steroids after i have a ripped body and get even more super ripped, then ill get girls like the one he got in the 2nd video without even trying.

ever imagine how much better life would be if you have an additional 100lb of muscle? i want to make that a reality. starting this month, it's on .


----------



## daniel11206 (Jul 1, 2009)

u can do it without steroids, steroids have to many side effects including emotional disturbance

yeah I'm gonna go back to the gym to feel awesome


----------



## PaysageDHiver (Jun 18, 2011)

(1) This clown's physique isn't nearly impressive enough to justify all the attention he gets. He used mexican vitamins too! 

(2) The girl looks like she was dipped in plastic. Sooooooo hooooot.

People like this give weight lifting a bad image and I hope they all tear a hamstring.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

you know he died from steroids right?


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

Yeah, i'm gonna be like the steroid junkie who died in his 20s!


----------



## LittleBearBrah (Feb 2, 2011)

u dun gud OP, lol'd so hard at ur post. With steroids u will gain about three fiddy pounds of muscle not 100.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

I would just stick with a proper diet, working out, and plenty of sleep to achieve your goal. Even if you never become that big, you will have a very noticeable athletic build.


----------



## awfulness (Jul 13, 2009)

how can you say his physique doesn't look great? getting any more ripped than that is just going to look ugly, he has the perfect balance to be the most physically attractive to women, imo. That's the only reason i want a body like his... to get girls.

It just made me laugh how in the 2nd video he was so full of himself and the girl was still into him because of his body.

And he died because he has a genetic heart condition.. but at least he died living a full life.


----------



## TechnoTom (Oct 31, 2012)

OMG. I have a new hero in this zzyz douche. What a joke, man! And his girl ain't even hot LOL!


----------



## TechnoTom (Oct 31, 2012)

But seriously, working out is a good way to build confidence and attract women - just no illegal steroids. If you think your "T" is low, get a blood test, and a doctor can Rx if you need it. You don't wanna be like this joker. His life was NOT full of anything but himself! You can tell that chick doesn't even care about him and thinks he's a joke. I doubt if he had any real joy in his life - just shallow sex with artificial, orange women.


----------



## tk123 (Jun 27, 2012)

You don't get girls without trying by having muscles. lol

If that's your goal in a year you will be a very disappointed ripped guy (with breasts if you take the steroids).

Also that guy in the video died at the age of 22:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aziz_Shavershian


----------



## awfulness (Jul 13, 2009)

sigh i was so pumped when i made this post. i went out and bought a bunch of food for my diet and planned on sticking with it. Then i did my workout session and my shoulder injury that i thought was healed up came back even though i was lifting very very light. and then my lower back injury(from an accident when i was young) started hurting from lifting boxes at my job last night and i realized that this lower back injury is going to give me a very hard time doing any type of exercise that puts any type of pressure on my spine.

physical therapist didn't help. said i shouldn't lift heavy. i'm going to see a sports oriented therapist next and hopefully she says something different.

it looks like i need steroids more than ever. i would go through hell and back to get attention from girls and have confidence in my body. so many things out of my control that are holding me down.

i wish a really buff guy could just give me a tight brohug right now and put his hands on my face, look me in the eyes, and tell me everything is going to be ok and i'm going to be really ripped like he is someday if i just keep trying. and no i'm not attracted to guys but for some reason that's all i want right now.


----------



## LostCause (Oct 31, 2012)

illmatic1 said:


> you know he died from steroids right?


No, he didn't. He had a pre-existing heart condition that was worsened by his drug habit (cocaine). And to the guy who says you can look like Zyzz without steroids, don't give this guy false hope. You will never look like Zyzz without steroid abuse.


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

Just lift heavy and take roids and coke, brah. You'll get there.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

LostCause said:


> No, he didn't. He had a pre-existing heart condition that was worsened by his drug habit (cocaine). And to the guy who says you can look like Zyzz without steroids, don't give this guy false hope. You will never look like Zyzz without steroid abuse.


im sure his steroid habit didnt help his heart though


----------



## LostCause (Oct 31, 2012)

illmatic1 said:


> im sure his steroid habit didnt help his heart though


To my knowledge, there aren't any steroids that negatively impact the heart. They're much safer than what the media portrays. Often times, the users who die prematurely die because of something else they take and steroids often get the bad rap.


----------



## Supra (Jul 19, 2012)

PaysageDHiver said:


> *(1) This clown's physique isn't nearly impressive enough to justify all the attention he gets. *He used mexican vitamins too!
> 
> (2) The girl looks like she was dipped in plastic. Sooooooo hooooot.
> 
> People like this give weight lifting a bad image and I hope they all tear a hamstring.


I think his physique is as aesthetic as it comes.


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

OP if you are doing this just for the girls. You will be in for a big surprise.


You will quit in 2 months guranteed


















srs


----------



## balsamella (Nov 6, 2012)

Health should be priority.

How you look can make a difference to an extent, but let me ask -- what kind of person do you want to be around? Someone who like how you look or someone who likes who you are?

I won't comment on the girl, because doing so I feel is inappropriate.


----------



## TheoBobTing (Jul 8, 2010)

SupaDupaFly said:


> OP if you are doing this just for the girls. You will be in for a big surprise.
> 
> You will quit in 2 months guranteed
> 
> srs


Indeed. I'm not sure George Clooney and Justin Bieber even lift.


----------



## Laith (Mar 20, 2009)

I saw a video on this zyzz guy recently and he cracked me up. He was doing this dance that looked like a combination of boxing and traditional irish dancing...saw him do it a few different times...soo hilarious.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Man if the sas member(zyzz) really did have sad thats one hell of a transformation. I although I kind of find it disturbing. imo


----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)

Why would you bump a thread about a steroid abusing drug addict who wasn't even that special? Why?


----------



## BravoTwoZero (Jan 20, 2014)

Muscles get you attention they don't get you laid. If you lack confidence or get awkward or don't seem comfortable but are physically impressive girls detect the incongruity between your physical appearance and whats underneath in about 0.2 seconds.

Looking like zyzz wont make you him.


----------



## livingthroughSA (Dec 28, 2013)

BravoTwoZero said:


> Muscles get you attention they don't get you laid. If you lack confidence or get awkward or don't seem comfortable but are physically impressive girls detect the incongruity between your physical appearance and whats underneath in about 0.2 seconds.
> 
> Looking like zyzz wont make you him.


i think whats above its true. this short film can show just this. and notice this guy its bigger than zyzz.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I personally wouldn't aim to be like a guy who died of strain on his heart probably from steroids.


----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)

It was a genetic defect not from the roids, the other thing is he wasn't even using much gear, makes it even more pathetic in a way how he could have gotten that physique without it.


----------



## BravoTwoZero (Jan 20, 2014)

He had a congenital heart defect which was not detected went untreated and resulted in his death at 22 years. That's sad. His death and nothing to do with alleged steroid use.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Billius said:


> Why would you bump a thread about a steroid abusing drug addict who wasn't even that special? Why?


How do you know he used steroids? And why do you want to know why I bumped a thread?


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

BravoTwoZero said:


> alleged steroid use.





CopadoMexicano said:


> How do you know he used steroids?


lol he was open about using tren and such, it was never a secret.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Elad said:


> lol he was open about using tren and such, it was never a secret.


Oh ok.



BravoTwoZero said:


> Muscles get you attention they don't get you laid. If you lack confidence or get awkward or don't seem comfortable but are physically impressive girls detect the incongruity between your physical appearance and whats underneath in about 0.2 seconds.
> 
> Looking like zyzz wont make you him.


what if you fake confidence or hide nervousness?


----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)

CopadoMexicano said:


> And why do you want to know why I bumped a thread?


Because he had a lot of haters(for very good reason), and it's well known people's opinions are quite polarized. So it looks like ulterior motives.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Billius said:


> Because he had a lot of haters(for very good reason), and it's well known people's opinions are quite polarized. So it looks like ulterior motives.


Im a hater? Well I really am not if thats what you think. Am I jealous? Perhaps. I just find it difficult to believe or not he used steroids and died of natural causes. If he did die of natural causes than its sad thats all Im going to say.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

ItsEasierToRun said:


>


not really funny as a meme, shame for someone so young die so suddenly despite what people may have thought they knew about him. was a legit funny dude who went from skinny wow player to dream physique trolling and some internet celebrity.

its interesting that him and his brother posted on the misc. while skinny and like 15, getting a load of hate. his brother even posted about being insecure and having a nose job. guy sounded like just another person on sas. crazy how much people can change with dedication and cycles of trenbolone and clenbuterol.


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

i just like how in 2nd video he is like "dont get in my way youre gonna ruin the view" to that girl : P

im not even in bodybuilding, but i know this guy, he was just some funny guy with aesthetics. very sad that he died


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

SupaDupaFly said:


> OP if you are doing this just for the girls. You will be in for a big surprise.
> 
> You will quit in 2 months guranteed
> 
> srs


Ain't that the truth lol ^

Op, the guy in the videos, "what's his face" cos this is my first time hearing about him, was not all that popular with girls JUST BECAUSE of his body.Having a great body in itself is not gonna attract lots of girls.Your going to need other qualities as well.And, generally, u definitely can't be shy if you want to attract LOTS of girls. But, go for it! I'd advise u to stay away from the roids though, unless you have a Dr. helping u.


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

BravoTwoZero said:


> Muscles get you attention they don't get you laid. If you lack confidence or get awkward or don't seem comfortable but are physically impressive girls detect the incongruity between your physical appearance and whats underneath in about 0.2 seconds.
> 
> Looking like zyzz wont make you him.


 Quoted for emphasis.


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

Billius said:


> Why would you bump a thread about a steroid abusing drug addict who wasn't even that special? Why?


LOL!!! This is so funny...

People think steroids are so safe.If a person takes steroids they also have to take other drugs to counter the side effects.Using roids can really mess u up unless you know what your doing.It's not a joke.I wouldn't be surprised if steroids was a contributing factor in the guys death.


----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)

CopadoMexicano said:


> Im a hater? Well I really am not if thats what you think. Am I jealous? Perhaps. I just find it difficult to believe or not he used steroids and died of natural causes. If he did die of natural causes than its sad thats all Im going to say.





the collector said:


> LOL!!! This is so funny... [blah blah snip]


You've missed the point of my posts impressively there so I'm just going be straight up: It looked like a troll bump but maybe wasn't so I was being subtle calling it.

As for my personal feelings about Zyzz: He was a person, he did things, some were interesting perhaps even impressive. Was he some kind of god? I don't think so. So I'm ambivalent, but I hate the hype. I'm also ambivalent about steroids(and many other things). Also i'm rarely amused by death, just for the record.


----------

